# Which city we see here?



## Hardaway32 (May 29, 2017)

Hello,

i´m new in the forum and want use the situation to say "Hello"!

I collect old photos and found this nice one from the 40´s.

A pilot shot this pic during the flight.

But my question is now ... Which city we see here?

I know the pilot flew over Italy, Greece and France.
Probably more ... 

Regards
Matthias

https://picload.org/view/rioiglci/img422x.jpg.html


----------



## julesstoop (Sep 11, 2002)

Belgrade, perhaps?


----------



## Hardaway32 (May 29, 2017)

julesstoop said:


> Belgrade, perhaps?


Hi,

yes, in my opinion is your answer correct. Many Thanks! 
I checked and compared photos in the www after your tip and the old Belgrade hits it perfect. 

Again many thanks for your help. TOP!!!!

Regards
Matthias


----------



## julesstoop (Sep 11, 2002)

Cool  It was somewhat of a guess on my behalf, I must admit. But a lucky one!


----------

